# greenup dam 5-12



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

the bite was slower today but we caught sauger,whitebass,smallmouth,hybrids, and catfish.catfish bite was good caught 11 5-10# on bluegill.


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)




----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Looks like you had some fun Rick. We saw some Mooneyes being netted the other day, that sounds good


----------



## look111 (May 3, 2012)

thanks for the report rick, I think i'll be able to get fish some this week. Really been missing it, hearing that a lot of different species are being caught is getting me amped up. See ya soon, hopefully.


----------



## Doboy (Oct 13, 2008)

fishercreekrick said:


> and catfish bite was good caught 11 5-10# on bluegill.
> 
> Thanks Rick
> What size gills works best & do they need to be alive?
> ...


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

doboy we where fishing with small blue gill 1 1/2in.-3in. but it didn't matter dead or alive.i like chubs and suckers better for cut bait


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

All Channel Cats Rick?


----------



## colonel594 (Aug 31, 2012)

How are you fishing the gills in the current? Or are you hitting slack water areas for the big cats?


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

we caught channel cats, blues and flat heads .they where not much current in the cove yesterday.we fished close to the shore 30 yds out with a 2oz sinker.channel cats where biteing on the dead bluegill.and I got 1 flathead on a zman minnowz in pearl.


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

fishercreekrick said:


> we caught channel cats, blues and flat heads .they where not much current in the cove yesterday.we fished close to the shore 30 yds out with a 2oz sinker.channel cats where biteing on the dead bluegill.and I got 1 flathead on a zman minnowz in pearl.


Ok, so that means they will be "getting in the way" chasing spoons and other lures


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

they always do.love it in the fall nothing like a 15# blues on a 1 1/2in. top water rapala corolina rigged or 2 oz spoons 70yards out in the current


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Always something to catch!!


----------



## diehardbucfan2013 (Apr 19, 2013)

Never netted any moon eyes? They just dip netting them off the wall or using a throw net?


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Both White Gold!!!


----------



## SamiFish (Apr 24, 2013)

Daveo76 said:


> Both White Gold!!!


what are mooneyes? are they some sorta shad/smelt? can you catch 'em on a sabiki rig?


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

So who is gonna catch me about 3-4 dozen mooneye? Makes excellent catfish bait! 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

whodeynati said:


> So who is gonna catch me about 3-4 dozen mooneye? Makes excellent catfish bait!
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 You'd be lucky to get that many all year!! At least here. Hybrids luv 'em. I've seen kids catch them with small hooks and bits of crawlers In the past, when the Wipers were on them , we would count down and see how many SECONDS it would take for one to bite. I think my short time a few years ago was 11 seconds. The amount of them varies from year to year but seeing them this early could be a good sign.Notice the bite mark toward the tail where I missed the bite. 3/8 tube jighead with a strong hook under a launcher weighted float. They don't tolerate turbid, dirty water very well and tend to be homebodies when they get below dams. So when they die off, it takes a few years for them to reappear just from previous spawns. Best way to describe them is being a fish between the shad and the skipjack, not as smelly as shad and not as hyper as skipjack. Silvery, white body with the large eye, hence the name "Mooneye". Biggest I've seen were about 15".A baitfish, just like logperch and shiners, and a little bigger but the fish will eat them in very little time.


----------



## whodeynati (Mar 12, 2012)

I've only caught 2 ever! While catching skips. I figured it was worth a shot,lol 

posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

whodeynati said:


> I've only caught 2 ever! While catching skips. I figured it was worth a shot,lol
> 
> posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


 I haven't seen many caught with the sabikis but I'm sure they are, We just "happen to get them" tossin' the cast net or dipping them when we try to get shad. But they are usually the first bait to go


----------



## zippododa (Sep 8, 2010)

One way we catch them mooneyes is with a small float bout a 4 ft leader a split shot bout a foot up and a small hook with meal worms....make sure hook is completely covered with the worm....cast out into moving water and if there is a slight eddy there thats where they will be


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

seen a 47.19# bullhead caught this morn. at greenup dam


----------



## senoy (Feb 3, 2013)

fishercreekrick said:


> seen a 47.19# bullhead caught this morn. at greenup dam


Heh, I think you mean flathead or blue. A 47 lb. bullhead would be an amazing sight to see. I think the world record is somewhere around 8.


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

bullhead Asian carp


----------



## fishercreekrick (Jan 19, 2010)

big head asian carp not bullhead my bad


----------



## Daveo76 (Apr 14, 2004)

Still just as ugly. I think some of us kind of knew what you meant anyway Rick. Probably just shook you up. Biggest one last year was 42lbs.


----------

